# Multiple burton cartels, whats the difference?



## pcolaheadbussa (Nov 3, 2011)

I think i have decided on the burton cartels to put on my first board, 2011 k2 raygun 153cm. Now if someone could just help me figure out the difference between all the different models the cartel comes in!?


----------



## pcolaheadbussa (Nov 3, 2011)

ok i am already second guessing the bindings.. I really dont know all the terminology and how it affects the ride of the board. I here the cartel is rated around a 7 on flex, but what exactly is the flex going to change with the feel of the board? This will be my first board ( just moved west from florida) and i am looking for a middle of the road feel. I want to be able to turn and carve hard, hit some jumps, and slowly work my way into the park as well. any recommendations is appreciated. thanks


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

On your raygun you cannot use the EST Cartels, so that eliminates the Cartel EST and the Cartel EST Restricted.

Your choice is between the Cartel re-flex and Cartel re-flex restricted. Same binding but the restricted has some different straps.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

pcolaheadbussa said:


> ok i am already second guessing the bindings.. I really dont know all the terminology and how it affects the ride of the board. I here the cartel is rated around a 7 on flex, but what exactly is the flex going to change with the feel of the board? This will be my first board ( just moved west from florida) and i am looking for a middle of the road feel. I want to be able to turn and carve hard, hit some jumps, and slowly work my way into the park as well. any recommendations is appreciated. thanks


You will not have any problem being able to turn & carve hard with the Cartels. Solid binding and very responsive. If you go softer you will lose some of that responsiveness.

FWIW a lot of people use the Cartel for freestyle/park riding, they are a pretty versatile binding.

Note that the "7" rating is among Burtons line only. I owned a pair of 2009 cartels and had ridden the 2012 cartels, too. They are not overly stiff especially for someone who wants to ride a little bit of everything.


----------



## pcolaheadbussa (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks for the quick response man...Whats the difference then between the cartel est and the reflex? Just different mounting system?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah should just be the mounting system. the EST is only compatible with Burton's channel system.


----------



## L3mnhead (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes. The Cartel ESTs are for Burton boards with the Channel. The Re:flex can be used either with the Channel or the any traditional 4 hole mounting system, like the one on the Raygun. Go with the Cartel Restricted Re:flex if you can. The asymmetrical heel straps are really comfy.


----------



## pcolaheadbussa (Nov 3, 2011)

thanks alot man!


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

pcolaheadbussa said:


> ok i am already second guessing the bindings.. I really dont know all the terminology and how it affects the ride of the board. I here the cartel is rated around a 7 on flex, but what exactly is the flex going to change with the feel of the board? This will be my first board ( just moved west from florida) and i am looking for a middle of the road feel. I want to be able to turn and carve hard, hit some jumps, and slowly work my way into the park as well. any recommendations is appreciated. thanks



i have last yrs cartels and they are a great binding. the thing with bindings is that u dont want a too soft of a binding on a stiff board because ur bindings will flex before your board does...and vice versa. u want to match your bindings with the type of board ull be riding. hard flex for stiff board, soft flex for park board. 

the cartels are in between, pretty much suited for an all mountain freestyle type board with a flex rating of i would say 5-7


----------



## pcolaheadbussa (Nov 3, 2011)

that sounds good then becuase i believe the raygun is a medium flex board...unless i am wrong of course


----------



## Kaelan2011 (Oct 16, 2011)

Like the previous posters already stated:

The EST-version is for the Burton channel system, so don't buy that.

The Re:Flex technology is standard on the 2012 cartels, so if you buy the 2012 version, you don't have to worry about that. If you're buying an older version it is relevant, since the 2011 Cartels also had a non-re:flex version.

The Restricted version has a bigger (and asymmetrical) strap and most people think that's more comfortable. Restricted and non-restricted have the same price, but the restricted version is not sold everywhere so you'd have to search a bit for them.


----------

